# Keystone (Snyder) Ladies Bicycle 1920s? 1930s?



## ridingtoy (Apr 18, 2013)

Pick up in NJ only. $100 opening bid and no watchers as yet. What year would you guess for this vintage lady?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251261281904?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_38wt_913

Some Keystone info can be found on this thread: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?35018-Keystone-Bike-late-1930s&highlight=keystone

Dave


----------

